# C'est raté!



## plesea8

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai une question à vous poser à propos de l'expression française « c'est raté ».
Comment pourrions-nous la traduire en italien ?

La phrase qui me pose problème est la suivante :

« Pour le mariage, c'est raté ! »

et j'aurais presque envie de traduire :

« Il matrimonio sarà per un'altra volta ! »

Auriez-vous d'autres solutions à me signaler ?

Peut-être « Il matrimonio è da rimandare !» ???

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## macforever

Parlando del significato della frase, credo che si riferisca al fatto che quel matrimonio non si è fatto/celebrato. Io tradurrei: _Per quanto concerne il matrimonio, è sfumato_. Magari è solo un problema temporaneo e in seguito quel matrimonio si farà, ma dal contesto non si evince nulla.
Aspetta altri pareri


----------



## plesea8

Il contesto è proprio questo, che il matrimonio alla fine è saltato. 
Però "è sfumato" mi sembra molto meno discorsivo, più alto, di « c'est raté ! ».



macforever said:


> Parlando del significato della frase, credo che si riferisca al fatto che quel matrimonio non si è fatto/celebrato. Io tradurrei: _Per quanto concerne il matrimonio, è sfumato_. Magari è solo un problema temporaneo e in seguito quel matrimonio si farà, ma dal contesto non si evince nulla.
> Aspetta altri pareri


----------



## macforever

plesea8 said:


> Il contesto è proprio questo, che il matrimonio alla fine è saltato.
> Però "è sfumato" mi sembra molto meno discorsivo, più alto, di « c'est raté ! ».


_È saltato_ mi sembra perfetto, meno aulico ma più efficace.


----------



## Necsus

Un'altra espressione abbastanza comune: "è andato a monte".


----------



## plesea8

Necsus said:


> Un'altra espressione abbastanza comune: "è andato a monte".




"È andato a monte" mi piace, penso che nel mio caso sia la soluzione migliore.
Grazie mille!


----------

